# MCS Pay Cycle



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I do work for someone as a sub to MCS and I think she is screwing with the payroll. Is anyone a MCS contractor that could post their pay cycles for 2016, or send it to me in a private message?

thanks


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Didn't they always publish a sheet showing the pay cycles? Didn't they send one for 2016? If not, Gosh- I can't imagine why 

I do know that they are reeeaaaaalllllyyyyyy slow pay this year according to a buddy that works for them. Probably because they are low on cash since they lost so many contracts over the winter.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

JoeInPI said:


> Didn't they always publish a sheet showing the pay cycles? Didn't they send one for 2016? If not, Gosh- I can't imagine why
> 
> I do know that they are reeeaaaaalllllyyyyyy slow pay this year according to a buddy that works for them. Probably because they are low on cash since they lost so many contracts over the winter.


MCS has major capital. They have a very financially healthy holding company to back up their every move.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I do work for someone as a sub to MCS and I think she is screwing with the payroll. Is anyone a MCS contractor that could post their pay cycles for 2016, or send it to me in a private message?
> 
> thanks


Shaking my head!!! you have been here long time you know better than this


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

USConsulting said:


> MCS has major capital. They have a very financially healthy holding company to back up their every move.


Let's rephrase that- once a holding company sees an eminent failure with one of the companies that they maintain assets for, they will begin to shift from payment to protection of assets in order to maintain as much capital asset as possible. So, in essence, MCS's holding company isn't short on cash, MCS is, because the holding company has deemed them placed into possible future failure status.

That's the point of a holding company, that's why they exist- to make sure a failing company that is under them doesn't spend all of their money. In the case of MCS, it isn't "backing up" as much as "make sure we don't spend all of this money"


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

USConsulting said:


> MCS has major capital. They have a very financially healthy holding company to back up their every move.


In July 2015 Moody's rating for MCS was B3. B3 is 16th (low end) out of the 21 ratings given. The B3 rating was given with the assumption that MCS would keep or gain more of it's share of the market. They are 360 million in debt.

That is a bad report card 12 months ago. With all they have lost in the last year I don't see any way they are financially healthy.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Safeguard probably paid for MCS's Moody's rating. LOL!


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

this post went into a completely different direction than i was looking. I always get paid, it just seems that it's never on the same day. For the beginning of this year it was always on the 5th and the 20th and now I received my last cycle on the 9th and when I questioned her, miraculously the deposit hit that morning, but I'm sure it was deposited prior to the holiday. I also have about 100 invoices unpaid from April and May. I was told that she was forwarding the outstanding list to them and they have 30 days to respond. I'm not sure that I believe it and I'm ready to call MCS myself to get to the bottom.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

So, you get to deal with the crap from MCS as well as the group you sub from. You know crap rolls down hill, and you're poised at the bottom, mouth wide open. I don't even think you could call this the short end of the stick. It's more like a splinter, an a VERY uncomfortable, no sun shining, place. I'd like to say that you should know better but that would be a lie.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> this post went into a completely different direction than i was looking. I always get paid, it just seems that it's never on the same day. For the beginning of this year it was always on the 5th and the 20th and now I received my last cycle on the 9th and when I questioned her, miraculously the deposit hit that morning, but I'm sure it was deposited prior to the holiday. I also have about 100 invoices unpaid from April and May. I was told that she was forwarding the outstanding list to them and they have 30 days to respond. I'm not sure that I believe it and I'm ready to call MCS myself to get to the bottom.


This is very bad, as a former MCS vendor for years there was never a problem with the 2 week pay cycle, I mean never. The problem was the invoice cuts and of course the chargebacks which is why I terminated my service agreement. You most definitely should contact MCS accounting dept. and advise the company who is the vendor how you are moving forward. Always keep in mind these guys are crooks. Absolutely no one on this board can convince me otherwise. I wish you the best of luck !!!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

G 3 said:


> You know crap rolls down hill, and you're poised at the bottom, mouth wide open.


Ha! Thanks a lot for that pleasant image that won't leave my head!


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

madxtreme01 said:


> I do work for someone as a sub to MCS and I think she is screwing with the payroll. Is anyone a MCS contractor that could post their pay cycles for 2016, or send it to me in a private message?
> 
> thanks




Hey man... I am a regional for MCS. the last couple cycles went like 3 weeks. It sucks. I know... but... it is how it is set up. I won't post it for you. I don't think you should be priveledged to all the info. But For 2016 there are 2 pay days per month. for the entire year. So... there will be stretches between payrolls.

Next payday is July 18


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

NorthwestWA said:


> . . . I won't post it for you. I don't think you should be priveledged to all the info. . .


:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I was a direct vendor of MCS, but they kept giving me trip charge orders, so after a few months of dealing with the bs, I was happy to continue doing it for this person. I terminated my contract with MCS, so I no longer have access to their pay cycles. I had the complete one for 2015


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

disgusted said:


> This is very bad, as a former MCS vendor for years there was never a problem with the 2 week pay cycle, I mean never. The problem was the invoice cuts and of course the chargebacks which is why I terminated my service agreement. You most definitely should contact MCS accounting dept. and advise the company who is the vendor how you are moving forward. Always keep in mind these guys are crooks. Absolutely no one on this board can convince me otherwise. I wish you the best of luck !!!


Dude.. dont make people freak out.. It is on a 2 week pay cycle. we just had a weird month and sometime there is a 2.5 week in order to adjust it.. they are still paying exactly per the pay schedule as advertised. Pay calendar was released in DEC. nothing has changed... relax


Look at how many fridays are in June/July. We will see the same in Sept. and December.


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

PropPresPro said:


> :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


well.... I don't want to undermine his employer. I have given him the information he needs to know.


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

No It did not hit prior to holiday I can attest to hat. July hit after the holiday. Pay day is the 5th. Wires get processed on the 6th. Your payroll got processed on the 9th. That is a pretty sufficient turn around for your Regional to process the payment and get everyones invoices separated and have your checks cut. The next Payday is the 18th. Wires process on the 19th. you should see your next check on or before the 22nd.


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

I might have a price sheet from this year they tryed contacting me and I hit the floor in laughter at look at the pricing sheet.. u do know when a company says there's no allowable.. right away let that give u a clue..UR WORKING ON REOS! U charge what u want and if they say it's not more then hud acept then they lie.. some REO's can be a hud but that doesn't mean u have to follow any price sheet .. price sheets are jokes! Unless ur a one man crew that's the only way to make any money from any national. ...it's impossible to have a real crew cause they don't wanna pay for services and we're I live helpers want atleast a buck, buck 25 a day! And unless u jew them down on each and everything u will not see any good returns belive that!


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

I've already looked up your company and you have a very low priced pricing sheet. You don't follow guildlines and have very bad reviews and hire people off Craigslist.. thanks but no thanks

On Jun 27, 2016 2:35 PM, "Gilda Mortellaro" <[email protected]


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

NorthwestWA said:


> Dude.. dont make people freak out.. It is on a 2 week pay cycle. we just had a weird month and sometime there is a 2.5 week in order to adjust it.. they are still paying exactly per the pay schedule as advertised. Pay calendar was released in DEC. nothing has changed... relax
> 
> 
> Look at how many Fridays are in June/July. We will see the same in Sept. and December.


Sorry DUDE ! For many years this company was better then most, worse then some. It appears the SG way of business began after the first buyout. Each and everyone who has the unfortunate situation of having to accept any orders from these guys is doomed. Believe me your turn in the trickbox is unfortunately in your future, just a matter of time. As I have stated I was a direct vendor for many years and starting last year it was nothing but one invoice decrease after another and of course the chargebacks. This biz is nothing more then a ponzi scheme with more liability. As they say, if your not part of the solution your part of the problem. But now after my rant, let me say maybe you are one of the lucky few. I sincerely hope this is the case. And remember this is just my opinion !


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Preservationman said:


> I've already looked up your company and you have a very low priced pricing sheet. You don't follow guildlines and have very bad reviews and hire people off Craigslist.. thanks but no thanks
> 
> On Jun 27, 2016 2:35 PM, "Gilda Mortellaro" <[email protected]


Hey Preservationman, was this sent to you from this person at MCS? It is borderline unprofessional and she should keep her personal opinions to herself.

Everyone needs to keep in mind that things do happen which can cause a pay cycle to have errors and take time to fix the problem. I don't think people should be all that concerned about a "one off" incident. 

If you get to the runaround like lousy, no good, disrespectful company NATIONAL FIELD NETWORK is INFAMOUS for, then you have a problem and better get the litigation documents ready. I personally don't see NATIONAL FIELD NETWORK to be in business this time next year. Are you reading this SHARI NOTT and CHRIS CRANDELL? You guys are absolute GARBAGE !!!!


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

the amount of weeks in a month should have no baring on the pay cycle, their pay schedule used to be on set days every month, not 2x a month on whatever day they felt like it.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

disgusted said:


> NorthwestWA said:
> 
> 
> > Dude.. dont make people freak out.. It is on a 2 week pay cycle. we just had a weird month and sometime there is a 2.5 week in order to adjust it.. they are still paying exactly per the pay schedule as advertised. Pay calendar was released in DEC. nothing has changed... relax
> ...


I've been working for this person doing grass cuts only. I have to say that in comparison to any other national,that I've ever experienced, direct or not, their pricing and turn around times are the best. what other national has a 7 day turn around?, and $110 acres?


----------



## emc (Jun 22, 2016)

To my knowledge they are still on set days twice a month? If you experience anything different I would make a phone call. You know... unless they are paying you more often than that, lol.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

NorthwestWA said:


> well.... I don't want to undermine his employer. I have given him the information he needs to know.



I highly doubt it's an employee/employer relationship. Just sayin


----------



## daustine (Jun 6, 2016)

*to NWestWA*



NorthwestWA said:


> Hey man... I am a regional for MCS. the last couple cycles went like 3 weeks. It sucks. I know... but... it is how it is set up. I won't post it for you. I don't think you should be priveledged to all the info. But For 2016 there are 2 pay days per month. for the entire year. So... there will be stretches between payrolls.
> 
> Next payday is July 18


Im just now signing on with MCS and have been reading talk that kinda scares me, can you give me some advice concerning them?


----------



## daustine (Jun 6, 2016)

*who?*



madxtreme01 said:


> I've been working for this person doing grass cuts only. I have to say that in comparison to any other national,that I've ever experienced, direct or not, their pricing and turn around times are the best. what other national has a 7 day turn around?, and $110 acres?


who do you work for?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

daustine said:


> who do you work for?



I prefer not to mention the company name as they have been very good to me in the past, it is not a well known company that is a normal regional though


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

Such a joke


----------



## Preservationman (Jul 1, 2016)

and $110 acres? Guy can't even spell right no wounder they hired him he's an idiot lol that's why nationals look for idiots to do work for them..


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Preservationman said:


> and $110 acres? Guy can't even spell right no wounder they hired him he's an idiot lol that's why nationals look for idiots to do work for them..



what did I spell wrong #1, and #2 $110 for an acre is bad money? I'd like to see you get that consistently with any type of volume. Do you know what the landscapers around here are getting? How about $35-50. National or not, I'd rather take a decent amount of quantity from said national instead of getting private clients that are a pain in the ass.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Preservationman said:


> and $110 acres? Guy can't even spell right no wounder they hired him he's an idiot lol that's why nationals look for idiots to do work for them..


No wounder?? That's hilarious!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster (Jul 31, 2016)

Could someone explain to this dumb ******* how in the hell a company like MCS could be $350,000,000 in debt...or however much the one guy mentioned?


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Teemster said:


> Could someone explain to this dumb ******* how in the hell a company like MCS could be $350,000,000 in debt...or however much the one guy mentioned?


Fancy vacation homes, Clintoning the office secretary, flashy cars, extravagant trips... Overpaying wages to someone not fit even for McD's...


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

G 3 said:


> Fancy vacation homes, Clintoning the office secretary, flashy cars, extravagant trips... Overpaying wages to someone not fit even for McD's...


Lol. Not quite. That might explain a few million. The real answer is that they were acquired by private equity. Typically PE firms buy companies with good cash flow and reserves and then overleverage them. Meaning they take the cash as "operating fees" "transaction fees" and bonuses and then borrow money using the companies assets or contracts as collateral and use borrowed money to pay out operational expenses. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

oteroproperties said:


> Lol. Not quite. That might explain a few million. The real answer is that they were acquired by private equity. Typically PE firms buy companies with good cash flow and reserves and then overleverage them. Meaning they take the cash as "operating fees" "transaction fees" and bonuses and then borrow money using the companies assets or contracts as collateral and use borrowed money to pay out operational expenses.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You forgot a sentence:

And usually default on the borrowed loans leaving others holding the unpaid debt. :vs_worry:


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> You forgot a sentence:
> 
> And usually default on the borrowed loans leaving others holding the unpaid debt. :vs_worry:


Lol. Yup. I did forgetthat part. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster (Jul 31, 2016)

Gotcha...that makes sense, thanks!


----------

